# Possible home for a monitor?



## swift (Dec 5, 2008)

I was just wondering if it would be possible to convert a 55 gallon aquarium that is edit:48x13x21 (not exactly sure on the height measurement.) into a home for a monitor? I have been looking at Savannah and Ridge Tail monitors. Which is a better pet for me? Ive never owned a monitor before and would like to get as many educated opinions as possible please.

If the aquarium conversion is a no-go, what size enclosure am I looking for and do I need a specific thickness for glass/walls?

Thanks for any help and please know that I'm not rushing into buying something that I cant properly take care of which is why I'm asking all these... "newb?" questions.









PS. REPTILES USA magazine says a 4 x 2 x 2 enclosure is enough for a ridgetail monitor in there 2009 volume 14.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i believe a 55 would work for a little bit, a i mean little bit up. i had my tegu in a 55 for awhile.... monitors grow fast and you will soon need a big tank for them

and ps. its 48x13x21 i believe are the dimensions of the 55. the problem with a 55 is that it isn't wide enough.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree. 55g are only a foot front to back, and not enough room for life.


----------



## swift (Dec 5, 2008)

how big am i looking to go for life? Reptiles USA says keep hachlings in a 20 gallon long until they outgrow that and then a 4 x 2 x 2 enclosure.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...a 4x2x2 is a 120 gallon tank. I dont know anything about monitors...so I cant say if that is sufficient...just letting you know the size of a tank with those dimensions.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a savannah monitor and a gold tegu in a 55. I bought the savannah as a hatchling, and it only lasted in 55 for about 6 months. they grow fast, eat a lot and and produce a lot of stool. They are great pets, but they need a lot of attention and have many specific needs in order for them to be properly socialized.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

agreed with what he said above, these animals grow very quickly. ridge tails from what i read are okay in the 4x2x2 you quoted originally Swift, but savannahs prolly not. savannahs you'd need bigger.

remember with both, height is not an issue its, the length and footprint that truly matter.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And what type of monitor are we talking about here?

Some get big enough to require their own small bedroom as an enclosure.

Glass tanks generally suck as enclosures when it comes to monitors, tegus, etc. It's far better to build your own. My friend as an 8x4x4 for his black and white argentine tegu and it looks just right.

Keep in mind the amount of "out time" the animal will have as well when designing an enclosure. If it's not going to get out much (or if it's a mean sob and you don't want it roaming free) then it will need a much larger enclosure for sure.


----------



## swift (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for all the help, so would it be safe to say a 120 gallon could hold a ridge tail for life? I plan on going to the show on may 2nd to have a look around and would let to start setting up a pen or terrarium or whatever in a couple weeks to get my temperatures all sorted out. (basking area and what not)

mettle as far as out time goes id like to have it out as much as possible and would like to start with a hachling. from what ive read its best to start young so i can try to get it to be social with me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For savannah moitors, you should get at least a 8x4 tank (a say specifically 8x4 becasue thats the size ply wood sheets come in and it would be a decent size for a large monitor. Sav monitors can reach about 3ft (can even reach 4ft and on rare ocations 5)or abit more so they are large tanks. A 120 would not work and you would have to build a tank. A ridge tail if its a drawf monitor like im thinking will be good in a 120 since it stays smaller.

Also, just becasue a magazine says a 120 is enough for a dwarf monitor, it doesnt mean it wouldnt appreciate a large tank. If you dont have the tank already, you could mayby even build a plywood one thats larger and it would probably cost less too or at least similar


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A buddy of my has a moniter,now I don't know if its the same breed or size as what your getting but he has a entire room for his lizard.I guess its a nasty thing and seen tail whip marks on his arms and legs all the time. Enjoy your new friend post pics when you pick him up.


----------



## swift (Dec 5, 2008)

ive decided to go to the reptile show VERY early and from what ive herd if i get there early enough there should be glass terrarium enclosures around 6 x 3 x 2 and home made pens for sale for good prices. the only problem I have with this is that i was planning on getting my monitor at the show aswell, does anyone have any thoughts on if its too rushed or if I could get it set up the same day?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, unless you're buying a full grown adult I don't think you need the pen RIGHT away. I'd use something you may already have for the enclosure to start with and then upgrade the animal as it grows. A slightly smaller enclosure isn't an issue at first. For example, the 55 gallon would do for a baby sav or ackie without issue. The sav will grow big and quick, but by then you'll have the pen properly set up.

Also make sure that you put a lot of substrate at the bottom of the tank/enclosure. Monitors love to dig. And they need to have that option. So the 55 gallon isn't too bad in the sense that you can put a good 6 inches at the bottom of substrate and still have some vertical height left.

This would allow you, like I said, to properly set up the bigger enclosure and make sure you have all you need like heat lamps, uvb lighting, etc. There's a lot of cost associated with getting a monitor. But if done right it'll be really rewarding.


----------



## swift (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks mettle, i do plan on buying a baby and i plan on going with an ackie so its not too big. do u think it would be wise to setup the 55, buy the monitor and a pen or big enclosure of some sort at the rep show and then set up the pen while i have the baby in the 55?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you get a baby the 55 gal will do for a while. So you can get the pen at the show or later. Whatever.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm not giving the greenlight to keep monitors in an undersized enclosure, but keep in mind monitors (especially well fed monitors) are lazy by nature in captivity. They aren't like a Water Dragon, Basilisk or an Iguana, who will usually utilize every square inch of their enclosure. Personally, I can see a full grown savanna being kept comfortably in a 180g. Slightly smaller in a 125g. And, smaller yet, in a 55g. 
When well fed, they're sluggs! (most, not all, especially savannas) Just make sure you give them plenty of "out" time.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

agreed with what serra said, my school has a full grown savannah and its in a huge cage inside the science building and every time, EVERY TIME i go in their its always sitting in the same spot, never moves....

best of luck with w/e decision you come to, and remember 2 post pics


----------



## swift (Dec 5, 2008)

will do and thanks for all the help!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

swift said:


> ive decided to go to the reptile show VERY early and from what ive herd if i get there early enough there should be glass terrarium enclosures around 6 x 3 x 2 and home made pens for sale for good prices. the only problem I have with this is that i was planning on getting my monitor at the show aswell, does anyone have any thoughts on if its too rushed or if I could get it set up the same day?


If you buy both at the same time, it would call a dealer that you want the tank from to be sure you can get one, but it may be cheaper to build one because i think a 6x2x3 tank would cost abit. A pen could probably be built as well. its not rushing getting same day, but just dont get there and realize they dont have any. plan in advance to be sure you have one reserved for you .


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

have you checked out ackie monitors??? they are small and really cool a budy of mine has them


----------

